# Howard Stern



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Good ole howie on his show today claims tueday(10/25/2005) may be his last day on the air..!!! His NY station is expected to flip to an all talk format along with several other Infinity Stations!! Will he arrive at sirius early!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You really have to stop getting all your news fromn the Drudge Report.

http://www.dcrtv.net/

BTw according to this article it is not a talk format.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> You really have to stop getting all your news fromn the Drudge Report.
> 
> http://www.dcrtv.net/
> 
> BTw according to this article it is not a talk format.


nope I actually listened to him discuss the issue on the air!!!!! http://musicradio.computer.net/wwwboard/messages/270994.html


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well jack is not a talk format. according to the other sites it isa loss ofa few stations at best. Stern apparently backpedaled as the broadcast went on.

But I as just "jerking your chain" about Drudge. Unfortunately that is not always obvious over the net. My bad. Thanks for passing on the report. Whether you like Stern or not he is a highly popular media figure.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> Well jack is not a talk format. according to the other sites it isa loss ofa few stations at best. Stern apparently backpedaled as the broadcast went on.
> 
> But I as just "jerking your chain" about Drudge. Unfortunately that is not always obvious over the net. My bad. Thanks for passing on the report. Whether you like Stern or not he is a highly popular media figure.


no there is plenty of speculation in the NYpost and the NY daily news that wxrk is gonna flip to a male themed talk format with david lee roth takeing sterns prime spot


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

K-Rock to become K-Talk?"

By JOHN MAINELLI

Reports surfaced yesterday that Howard Stern's station, K-Rock (WXRK/92.3 FM), will switch to all-talk after he leaves for satellite radio.

And if it the modest-rated rock station adopts a talk format in January, it probably won't sound anything like traditional AM-band talkers WABC, WOR and WLIB.

Talk on the new WXRK would likely be racy, hip, non-political and aggressively anti-P.C., based on people station-owner Infinity Broadcasting has auditioned for Stern's and other gigs -- and what the company did with WNEW before the Opie & Anthony scandal.

In short, a radio version of the so-called "lad mags": magazines that appeal to young males -- an always-moving target that advertisers pay dearly to reach.

That type of talk is a good fit for the FM band, which attracts younger listeners than AM -- a band that many under-40s barely know exists.

Although a spokeswoman for Infinity declined late yesterday to comment on "rumor and speculation," Inside Radio says the Viacom unit has registered the Internet address "923FreeFM.com," a tip off to what the new talk station might be called.

The industry Website AllAccess.com says WFAN programmer Mark Chernoff is one of several programmers involved in a "company-wide effort" to flip several anemic FMs to talk.

As The Post reported last summer, front-runners for Stern's slot include former Van Halen frontman David Lee Roth and comedian Adam Carolla.

Infinity has also auditioned or signed outspoken comedian Colin Quinn, dark magician Penn Jillette, Boston "Extreme Games" talker Jay Severin, and actor David Cassidy -- although it is not known on which stations in the national chain they will appear.

Ironically, most radio observers think the best of personalities for an FM talk station would be Opie & Anthony.

"They could replace Stern's audience without missing a beat," said a radio researcher. "But, of course, it's out of the question."

Opie & Anthony, currently on bleep-free XM Satellite Radio, were canned by Infinity three years ago after their infamous "sex in St. Pat's" scandal.

That resulted in Infinity shutting down all the talk shows on WNEW.

But the current execs at Infinity have no memory of that -- they all arrived after August, 2002.

Radio giant Clear Channel is also jumping on the FM talk bandwagon in several cities, seeding new stations with its own programs, like Rush Limbaugh and George Noory.

But many experts think Clear Channel's five New York FMs are making too much money with music to change.

http://www.nypost.com/entertainment/29682.htm


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

more on stern leaving http://radiobb.com/


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

also http://radio-info.com


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

This AM Stern said that he would be around till Dec 16. David Lee roth will replace him in some eastern markets on January 3.

here isa list of replacements

http://www.fmqb.com/article.asp?id=137593

WXRK/New York - David Lee Roth - Free-FM*

KLLI/Dallas - David Lee Roth - Free-FM

WYSP/Philadelphia - David Lee Roth - Free-FM*

WBCN/Boston - David Lee Roth - Active Rock

WRKZ/Pittsburgh - David Lee Roth - Active Rock

WNCX/Cleveland - David Lee Roth - Classic Rock

WPBZ/West Palm Beach - David Lee Roth - Modern Rock

KLSX/Los Angeles - Adam Carolla - Free-FM

KPLN/San Diego - Adam Carolla - Free-FM*

KZON/Phoenix - Adam Carolla - Modern Rock

KUFO/Portland - Adam Carolla - Active Rock

KXTE/Las Vegas - Adam Carolla - Modern Rock

WCKG/Chicago - Rover - Free-FM

WKRK/Detroit - Rover - Free-FM

WAQZ/Cincinnati - Rover - Modern Rock

WMFS/Memphis - Rover - Modern Rock

WZNE/Rochester - Rover - Modern Rock

WJFK/Washington, D.C. - The Junkies - Free-FM

WHFS/Baltimore - The Junkies - Free-FM/Alternative Rock

KITS/San Francisco - Morning Music Co-Op - Alternative Rock

KIKK/Houston - CNN Radio - News

WBZZ/Tampa - Talk*

KHWD/Sacramento - Jack-FM*

WBUF/Buffalo - Jack-FM

KKDG/Fresno - Jack-FM

WOCL/Orlando - Drew and Mel - Alternative Rock

KXBT/Austin - Star & Buc Wild - Rhythmic CHR

*denotes format change


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Official press release on Howards replacements!!http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/051025/nytu131.html?.v=33


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Last year, thanksgiving weekend, in Buffalo our Howard Stern station 92.9 WBUF (Viacom owned) went from a classic rock/new rock mix to mostly talk. Stern 6-10, regional talker Brother Weeze 10-3, Don and Mike 3-7, Tom Lykis 7-11 and Loveline with Dr. Drew and Adam until Midnight. From Midnight to 6 the station played music and called the block 'Third Shift Rock'. Around April the station went Jack. Stern is still on though.

Jack FM, an iPod on shuffle, WITH COMMERCIALS.

While I liked the talk choices, I didn't listen much due to my hatred towards commercial radio, but I always liked their most played station ID.

The typical AM stations you're parents listen to: _Stimulating_ conversation on long term financial investment, social security funding, the weather and _exciting_ political commentary

92.9 Buffalos FM talk station: The station telling you how to blow your entire paycheck on a Friday night. Sports, chicks, cars, chicks, beer, chicks, kickass movies oh yeah did we mention chicks


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

the whole jack fm thing stinks 

bring back WCBS-FM


----------



## toadkiller (Nov 3, 2005)

Howard Stern was suspended today for one day, for promoting sirius to much, The suspension will be tuesday the 8th. I am sure wed show will be a great one!


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Do we know exactly what time Howard will begin his broadcast on the 9th?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The last I heard, 6am ET.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeah, like I'm going to interrupt my beauty sleep to listen to that no-talent schlock jock spew his garbage. :nono:


----------

